# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Загар укрепляет кости и улучшает интимную жизнь

## Irina

*Солнечные лучи – это путь не только к красоте, но и к здоровью. Чем же полезны солнечные ванны?
*
Раньше загар считался уделом низших слоев населения. Все изменилось с приходом в мир моды Коко Шанель: она убедила людей в том, что на свете нет ничего привлекательнее, чем кожа цвета шоколада. А ведь солнечные лучи – это путь не только к красоте, но и к здоровью.
Для крепких костей

Каждый твой поход в солярий напоминает сверхсекретную операцию: по дороге туда ты стараешься проскользнуть незамеченной мимо бабушки, а на пути обратно на вопрос «Ты почему такого цвета?» готова нести любую чепуху из серии «Ела много морковки!», но никогда не скажешь правду. Все потому, что твоя пожилая родственница уверена: ультрафиолет – зло, способное причинить много вреда коже.

В следующий раз, когда соберешься позагорать, непременно возьми с собой бабушку. А если она будет упираться и хвататься руками за дверные косяки, обязательно расскажи ей, что 15 минут в неделю, проведенные в «солнечной кабинке», не только не испортят кожу, но и окажут огромную услугу организму. Дело в том, что с приходом пасмурных зимних дней мы перестаем получать витамин D, который вырабатывается непосредственно в коже под воздействием ультрафиолета. Между прочим, этот микроэлемент регулирует минеральный обмен и способствует отложению кальция в костной ткани. Сама понимаешь, без него наши ноги и руки имеют все шансы стать хрупкими. Особенно этот факт должен пугать женщин, ведь во время менопаузы большинство из нас сталкивается с остеопорозом.

Поэтому регулярное посещение солярия – самая настоящая профилактика этого заболевания. Намекни бабушке: чем больше витамина D в организме человека, тем крепче его кости. Если родственница продолжает сомневаться, приведи еще один веский аргумент: без «солнечного» витамина ослабевают защитные силы организма, именно поэтому мы все так часто болеем зимой.
Для отличного настроения

Ты когда-нибудь бывала в Таиланде? Если да, наверняка заметила, что местные жители постоянно улыбаются. Они спокойны и благодушны в метро в час пик, в переполненном автобусе или даже в пробке. Теперь вспомни Москву: плотно сжатые губы, злые глаза, нечаянно кого-нибудь заденешь локтем – и в ответ на извинение в лучшем случае получаешь презрительный взгляд. Знаешь, почему россияне такие агрессивные? Потому что почти шесть месяцев в году мы страдаем от недостатка ультрафиолета, под воздействием которого в организме вырабатываются эндорфины – «гормоны счастья». Вот мы и впадаем в апатию. А у жителей жарких стран, где солнце палит 365 дней в году, тем временем приступы раздражительности бывают гораздо реже, чем у северян. Ты можешь переехать в Таиланд, но гораздо проще будет купить абонемент в солярий: 10 минут в неделю под лучами искусственного солнышка – и ты забудешь о хандре.  
Для красивой кожи

Все полочки в твоей ванной уставлены косметикой «против угревой сыпи», однако ты по-прежнему не можешь выйти в свет без толстого слоя грима, маскирующего прыщики. Вместо того чтобы тратить деньги на тонны косметики, заведи привычку раз в неделю забегать в солярий. Солнечные лучи, как известно, слегка подсушивают кожу – в данном случае это то, что доктор прописал. Причина появления воспалений на твоем личике – забитые кожным салом поры, в которых вольготно размножаются бактерии. А ультрафиолет избавит тебя от излишков жира и благодаря своему антибактериальному действию ускорит исчезновение прыщиков.
Для страстной любви

На «шоколадную» девушку мужчины смотрят с большим интересом, чем на ее бледнолицую подругу. Американские ученые нашли объяснение этому феномену: они выяснили, что ультрафиолет увеличивает потенцию. Поэтому на подсознательном уровне мы находим загорелых людей более привлекательными. Французские медики пошли дальше своих коллег из США и подтвердили теорию практикой. Они попросили респондентов каждое утро в течение месяца посещать солярий и рассказывать о происходящих с ними изменениях. Загорелые парни отметили, что стали заниматься любовью в три раза чаще, чем до эксперимента, а девушки сообщили ученым, что они буквально одержимы сексуальным влечением. Вывод прост: хватай своего молодого человека и бегом в солярий! Ночь любви вам будет обеспечена!  
Мнение специалиста

Елена Григорьева, врач-терапевт:

– Дефицит витамина D негативно сказывается не только на прочности наших костей, но и на внешности. Дело в том, что этот «солнечный агент» нормализует содержание воды в коже и стимулирует рост волос. Поэтому, если вы хотите поражать окружающих сияющим, здоровым цветом лица и густой косой, рекомендую вам иногда посещать солярий. Главное, чтобы не обгореть, проконсультируйтесь со специалистом на предмет длительности процедуры, а во время сеанса защищайте нежные места – глаза и грудь.

----------


## Sanych

На солнце да. Согласен. Витамин Д будет. А в искусственном солярии не уверен. И знаю что не обязательно всему телу загорать. Витамин Д потом распределяется с загоревшей части по всему телу.

----------


## BiZ111

Абсолютно верно. Летом человек выздоравливает намного быстрее. На солнышке

----------


## SDS

костям - кальций, интимным жизням - виагра, Playboю - загар!
даёшь здоровый образ жизни!!!

----------

